# Al Shabaab (AQ in Somaliland)



## mike_cos (Jul 18, 2011)

The second study published by CSIS and as part of '"Al Qaeda and AssociatedMovements Future Project".
The first case study, published last month, dealt with Al Qaeda in Iraq. This, however,analyze the organization Al Shabaab in Somalia.


----------

